# Problème adresse email dans application Mes Amis



## bzabza (16 Février 2017)

Salut,

J'ai un problème sur l'application d'apple "mes amis"

Sur mon compte icloud je suis bien connecté à mon adresse email (A) que j'utilise, mais lorsque je vais dans "mes amis" il est écrit tout en bas connecté en tant que "B" qui correspond à l'ancienne adresse email que j’utilisé il y a quelques années.

Dans l'application, dans les invitations sont envoyées" en tant que" c'est l'ancienne adresse email que j'utilisé auparavant (la B) mais par contre quand j'appuie sur ce mail le compte qui apparait est bien celui que j'utilise (le A).

Je me suis déconnecté d'icloud puis reconnecté c'est toujours pareil, et cette ancienne adresse email (B) n'apparait plus du tout dans apple id.

Vous auriez une solution à ce problème ?

merci !


----------

